# Masculine EDT



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

What are some masculine EDT.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

l'occitane for men in a blue box

www.loccitane.co.uk


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

ysl rive gauche


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

anymore?


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

dior farenheit


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Knize Ten. If you can get it. Does not get manlier than that.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

sex panther, by odeon. hard to get as its illegal in 9 countries. made with bits of real panther, so you know its good.

or any of the other brands, london gentleman, blackbeards delight etc.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

wtf?

You metro sexuals you


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Edt?

Oh, you mean aftershave?


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

aftershave doesnt last aslong. anyone tried aramis heard thats strong.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

i wouldnt say its manly as its made by a bloke who dresses like a gay sailor but cant go wrong with jean paul gaultier


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I have that and hate the smell.


----------



## BarryW (Oct 10, 2011)

Knize Ten is available at Les Senteurs in London, brilliant leather from an old established tailor in Vienna.

I personally like Terre d'Hermés or Creed's Aventus.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

armarni code is my other edt of choice


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

BarryW said:


> Knize Ten is available at Les Senteurs in London, brilliant leather from an old established taylor in Vienna.
> 
> I personally like Terre or Creed's Aventus.


Reps for that - I've only ever found it in Knize's own shop in Vienna. Terre d'Hermés is great and you can't go wrong with Creed. You, sir, have taste.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

killah said:


> aftershave doesnt last aslong. anyone tried aramis heard thats strong.


How old are you? You made a thread on how to get women if you are young i dont think a masculine edt will go down well with the younger girls if you are older than maybe, and yes aramis is strong


----------



## BarryW (Oct 10, 2011)

Bamse said:


> Reps for that - I've only ever found it in Knize's own shop in Vienna. Terre d'Hermés is great and you can't go wrong with Creed. You, sir, have taste.


Thank you...and repped back  For something that you won't smell on anyone else, Annick Goutal's Sables is amazing.


----------



## stealthy (May 1, 2011)

d & g - the one. very "masculine" and comes in an EDT. if you want something really masculine, go for davidoff champion, its shaped like a dumbbell :|


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

baggsy said:


> How old are you? You made a thread on how to get women if you are young i dont think a masculine edt will go down well with the younger girls if you are older than maybe, and yes aramis is strong


Maybe he's learnt "the banter" and now phase 2 is not using Lynx :lol:


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

give giorgio armani acqua di gio edt a try one of my faves or allure homme sport


----------

